
Linus Torvalds on Microkernels - btilly
https://yarchive.net/comp/microkernels.html
======
btilly
I thought of this article because the fundamental issues in the microkernel vs
monolithic kernel debate are the same ones that are coming up now in
microservices vs a monolithic application debate.

For example RPCs have overhead and increased operational costs. The simplicity
of individual services in the micro-* system does not translate into a simple
overall system. Nothing about a monolith prevents good modularity.

These statements are all true, and just as applicable whether we are talking
kernel design debates 20 years ago or application design debates today.

Now there are use cases for micro-* where they really do make sense. It is
important to understand the capabilities of the systems and to know when those
cases are. For example neither QNX or Google would be possible without micro-*
designs (for different reasons). But if your answer is "always" or "most of
the time", I think that you're wrong.

